
MySql fixes autoincrement bug after 14 years of users complaining about dataloss - TekMol
https://bugs.mysql.com/bug.php?id=199
======
jlgaddis
I'd wager that this only got fixed now because some large Oracle customer got
bit _hard_ by this bug.

------
PhantomGremlin
Best comment from the bug report: _So we decides to switch on PostreSQL for
production..._

And 14 1/2 years after the first bug report the bug is fixed and: _Thank you
for the bug report._

------
kanwisher
This is quite scary, I wonder how many systems I’ve been on that have had
minor unnoticed data corruptions because of this. This is truely a weird thing
to not fix

~~~
icedchai
Probably because it's not that scary. In practice, it would generally be a
non-issue.

1) mysql server restarts are rare. you'd need a delete followed by a restart
to trigger this. 2) you may be using soft deletes, which wouldn't trigger this
problem anyway. 3) even if an ID gets reused, it may not actually matter
(application dependent.)

~~~
takeda
According to the comments it actually is a huge issue and multiple people got
their data corrupted.

~~~
icedchai
I've looked at the comments and disagree. For a 15 year old bug, there is
actually not that much discussion.

~~~
takeda
Still, MySQL as any other database has one job, which is keeping data safe.
Any issue causing data loss or worse silent data corruption should be
considered a critical bug.

~~~
noncoml
There is no data loss caused directly by this bug.

~~~
takeda
Indirect data loss is still a data loss.

MongoDB gets a lot of bad rep because of it, MySQL supposed to be on a higher
standard.

~~~
icedchai
I'm guessing you didn't use MySQL in the late 90's or early 2000's? It was
basically the Mongo of its day, before InnoDB and strict SQL mode..

~~~
takeda
I actually used it, but at the time I didn't know better. I stopped using it
when the default engine was still MyISAM, I heard that InnoDB improved it and
made it a real database.

Now as you mentioned MongoDB it looks like indeed is a sister DB of MySQL.

1\. Written by person (people) who did not know anything about databases and
learned about them while working on them.

2\. Nearly exclusive choice for hip language at the time (PHP for MySQL,
NodeJS for MongoDB)

3\. Performed much faster than competitive database only to turn out that it
was at the cost of durability

4\. New engine that supposed to improve durability (WiredTiger vs InnoDB), but
even then, it still is plagued by issues caused by initial bad design.

------
bkm
I wonder when it was fixed in Percona's MySQL version, as the reporter of this
bug founded Percona in the meantime.

------
noncoml
The title is a bit clickbaity. The bug doesn’t cause data loss by itself.

------
jar3624
curious how they did a shutdown of the db. are they saying in all scenarios
this causes an the issue ?

------
andrewstuart
They must be busy over there.

------
marindez
Now for #20786
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oAiVsbXVP6k](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oAiVsbXVP6k)

